# Fallout 76



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's been around 3 days since the game's launch and there's a surprising lack of reviews at the moment.

Some youtubers and other smaller outlets have given 'first impression' vid/reports though, and the initial feedback is pretty bad:



> "Bethesda games are always a buggy mess and the engine so outdated and patchworked that it can barely support a single player environment any more. But people love their games for the world building, atmosphere and story... But if you get rid of story and world building like with Fallout 76, you can finally see the base of pretty much every Bethesda game for what it really is."


From where I'm sitting, this looks likes Fallout 4 co-op mode being sold as a full price $60 game. There's currently a lot of bugs and people don't seem impressed with it visually or even game play wise. I'd recommend waiting for more reviews and possibly some Twitch livestreams before getting this personally.

Post up your thoughts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I still haven't played Fallout 4 and would play that first but that sounds disapointing 

I'm still looking forward to their next IP which is supposed to be space related I think and will either be the best thing ever or the greatest disapointment yet (so no pressure,) and the next Elder Scrolls that they haven't started working on yet :') But at least we can narrow down where it's set:

https://i.redd.it/acdndltmue311.jpg

(I'm 99% sure that won't even be in the game lol.)

I don't think Fallout stuff should be filler but I'm hoping if it sucks it's because at least one upcoming game will be cool. (And I'm not as fussy as most with their games eg: I thought Skyrim unmodded was very enjoyable to play.)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Didn't know there was one. The last PC I built was basically for fallout 4. But atm cant sit for long enough to play anything. I doubt I have the capacity for multiplayer, and also any games at would be too alluring as procrastination .


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas and Fallout 4 are all in my top-10 favorite games ever. But I won't even bother with Fallout 76 -- I knew it was going to be garbage from the moment I heard the announcement. Everything that makes the previous Fallout games great just *cannot work* in a multiplayer environment. Just like how everything that made Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim great didn't work for ESO. I actually played ESO when it came out but was sorely disappointed -- I've learned my lesson now.

Bethesda really needs to stop trying to jump on the multiplayer bandwagon and stick to what they're good at -- open-world single-player RPGs. But it's probably all about the money for them, just like every other company, and they're desperately trying to get more of it any way they can. I'm so incredibly sick of the multiplayer trend in gaming.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a bad joke. Almost as bad as Diablo Immortal going to mobile and no announcement of a new Diablo game.

Fallout 76 is merely a Freeroaming Fallout 4 mod in very early Alpha state. Id say it's a flop, but how much do you want to bet that eventually, they will make money out of this? Bethesda has this ability to make a nickel worth a dollar. But full price for that buggy mess is an offence.

If it had been a random normal non-Fallout pre-alpha game being sold at that price, it would have been laughed out of town. But then a lot of people laugh at Fallout76 lol. With good reasons. In an alternate universe you'd wake up to Bethesda saying sorry guys, but this was all a big joke. Here's the Elderscroll 6 announcement you've been waiting for. Too bad we live in this reality.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Just bought it today will play later, I got a free vault boy mask with it, a balloon, a wrist band and a paper cup, I heard it might not be great, I'm probably buying it more on the strength of the older games.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Don't care for it since it's an online game. 

I just started the DLC for F4 today (Far Harbor and Nuka World) though because I enjoy the others


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably won't be picking this one up. From what I've heard, it sounds bad. 
I'm not a huge fan of multiplayer games, to begin with anyway; couldn't even get into things like World of Warcraft. I was a bit sad when 76 was first announced, I love these games for the single player immersion. I'll most likely skip over this one and just continue looking forward to the next Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm still looking forward to their next IP which is supposed to be space related I think and will either be the best thing ever or the greatest disapointment yet (so no pressure,) and the next Elder Scrolls that they haven't started working on yet :') But at least we can narrow down where it's set:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/acdndltmue311.jpg
> 
> ...


 I liked past Bethesda games as well (Fallout 3, New Vegas, Oblivion) despite the technical issues like bugs and random crashes. Their world building is probably one of the best in the industry. The problem this time with a multi-player game is that it's next to impossible for modders to fix things or make unofficial patches because of security and anti-cheat code. So now we have something that's unstable and has none of the world building either - Fallout 76 has zero NPC characters in it. Your only interaction is with other players and audio recordings from the past '=[

With the next Elder Scrolls and their space RPG though, it should still be fine because they'll be primarily single player... I hope so anyway.


Scrub-Zero said:


> If it had been a random normal non-Fallout pre-alpha game being sold at that price, it would have been laughed out of town. But then a lot of people laugh at Fallout76 lol. With good reasons. In an alternate universe you'd wake up to Bethesda saying sorry guys, but this was all a big joke. Here's the Elderscroll 6 announcement you've been waiting for. Too bad we live in this reality.


 Yeah, I think they were banking on a lot of good will that fans have towards the Fallout universe - which is not a great strategy if you put out a game this shoddy lol. The last Mass Effect game springs to mind.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll pass. First off, they've removed anything that I'd find interesting from the game. I guess I'd argue that Fallout 76 doesn't have much of "a game" to it. But that's just my opinion. Secondly, from what I've heard the game is riddled with bugs. It's pretty much Fallout 4, but bugger, and without the mods to make it stable.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Fallout 76 is an appalling release even by Bethesda's standards, which is truly saying something. It's an exercise in blatant lies and somewhat subtler deceptive marketing. It's vividly disrespectful to the fanbase. Don't even give them your cash. There's nothing good about this game that you couldn't say about Fallout 4.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

It's crazy, I loved Bethesda, Fallout 3 and Skyrim are my favourite games and I looked past the crap in the past but this has really opened my eyes to what they've become. They're pretty much on EA's level now. Todd Howard, how could you do this to me dawg? I don't trust **** coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am glad I side stepped this festering turd of a game. To think I almost pre-ordered it...ALMOST.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> Yeah, I think they were banking on a lot of good will that fans have towards the Fallout universe - which is not a great strategy if you put out a game this shoddy lol. The last Mass Effect game springs to mind.


It's terrible. And now they have they the atomic shop set up for it with pretty high prices. And I can't believe they screwed players who paid 200$ for the power armor edition. Didn't give a refund(or a 5$ e-shop refund lmao) and gave the wrong cheap bags thinking they'd get away with it. After threats of legal actions though, they quickly changed their tunes 

Bethesda has fallen pretty low now. No better than EA or Activision.


----------



## Jiub5e (Oct 4, 2018)

I think everyone who wasn't just a blind fan boy of Bethesda knew this was just going to be a broken cash grab as soon as they announced Fallout 76. The bad decisions with this game just blew my mind. No npc's, buff cards vs actual leveling, no incentives for pvp, and just overall lack of content and bugs. Then all the **** surrounding the game that happened: not allowing refunds, no cooperation w/ 3rd party digital dist. like Steam, false product advertising w/ the deluxe edition canvas bags, then release of private party personal information in the attempt to fix the canvas bag debacle after so much bad pr over it. Bethesda in a matter of like a month has completely destroyed there customer goodwill. On a semi-related positive note, Obsidian just got bought my Microsoft, which means potentially with the more cash and resources available to them can finally start pushing out AAA rpg's again, which all things being equal i'd take a Obisidian rpg over a Bethesda rpg any day of the week. So many of Troika and Black isle developers went to Obsidian.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Jiub5e said:


> I think everyone who wasn't just a blind fan boy of Bethesda knew this was just going to be a broken cash grab as soon as they announced Fallout 76. The bad decisions with this game just blew my mind. No npc's, buff cards vs actual leveling, no incentives for pvp, and just overall lack of content and bugs. Then all the **** surrounding the game that happened: not allowing refunds, no cooperation w/ 3rd party digital dist. like Steam, false product advertising w/ the deluxe edition canvas bags, then release of private party personal information in the attempt to fix the canvas bag debacle after so much bad pr over it. Bethesda in a matter of like a month has completely destroyed there customer goodwill. * On a semi-related positive note, Obsidian just got bought my Microsoft, which means potentially with the more cash and resources available to them can finally start pushing out AAA rpg's again, which all things being equal i'd take a Obisidian rpg over a Bethesda rpg any day of the week. *So many of Troika and Black isle developers went to Obsidian.


 This literally just dropped, take a look :grin2:

Obsidian's new RPG is Fallout + Firefly in space
https://www.pcgamer.com/obsidians-t...nd-fallout-into-a-bold-open-ended-sci-fi-rpg/


----------



## Jiub5e (Oct 4, 2018)

Paper Samurai said:


> This literally just dropped, take a look :grin2:


That is so awesome! The talent for storytelling and rpg system creation at Obsidian is 2nd to none. I hope to god Microsoft realizes what Obsidian is good at and just hands them the resources they need without trying to impose the BS mass market appeal for stock holders. If that happens they are going to make a lot of money for Microsoft regardless. However if they pull a Bethesda and are forced to "streamline", then RIP. I've got high hopes though.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

my brother was up here visiting this past 7 days, and he told me Fallout 76 is rotten garbage and not to waste my time or money


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

fallout 2 was good. everything after has just been an excuse to make money from churning out ****.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

andy1984 said:


> fallout 2 was good. everything after has just been an excuse to make money from churning out ****.


I enjoyed 3 and New Vegas personally, but did not care much about 4. I never played the old ones.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nekobasu said:


> I enjoyed 3 and New Vegas personally, but did not care much about 4. I never played the old ones.


2 was good. slightly better than 1. I played the others but just not really an improvement. I'm not a fan of 3d shooter type thing. it was more about the story and role playing.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

andy1984 said:


> 2 was good. slightly better than 1. I played the others but just not really an improvement. I'm not a fan of 3d shooter type thing. it was more about the story and role playing.


Well I love role playing games, guess I need to try out the first two. Aren't they top-down style kind of like Diablo and Diablo 2?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nekobasu said:


> Well I love role playing games, guess I need to try out the first two. Aren't they top-down style kind of like Diablo and Diablo 2?


yup


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Played it for a week, traded it towards RDR 2 it looks a much better game.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

blue2 said:


> Played it for a week, traded it towards RDR 2 it looks a much better game.


RDR 2 is amazing. I have it on PS4. It is like living in a gritty western movie with Clint Eastwood. You will not be disappointed if that is your style.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nekobasu said:


> RDR 2 is amazing. I have it on PS4. It is like living in a gritty western movie with Clint Eastwood. You will not be disappointed if that is your style.


....Yes I have ps4, Loved spagetti westerns growing up, probably seen them all 10 times each so I'm sure it won't dissappoint, probably won't start playing it to a bit nearer christmas.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Fallout 4 was awesome and a multiplayer game based on the Fallout universe sounded great in writing. But man the reviews of this one are just cringe inducing, from the glitches to the server crashes. They really screwed the pooch this time and people will be skeptical of the next Fallout game that comes out in the future.
I'll save my money for the Obsidian game.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, more fuel for the dumpster fire that is Fallout 76. Honestly though, after finding out who some of the board members of Zenimax Media are, all of this actually makes sense.


----------



## Little Cloud (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought Fallout as a multiplayer game sounded promising, but I didn't have high hopes considering what a snorefest Fallout 4 was for me. I didn't even really enjoy Fallout 3 that much.

And then they said that there would be no NPCs in Fallout 76, and absolutely killed any remote interest I could have possibly had in their next release. I don't understand what the logic there was. It's like Bethesda actively ignored all the feedback about Fallout 4.

I haven't seen any gameplay of Fallout 76, but I've heard nothing but backlash and controversies. And I think it's absolutely justified.

The Outer Worlds seems promising, at least.


----------

